# I've got fry!



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! I've got platy fry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry, first time ever having fry =) They're hiding out in the wisteria floating around, and i made a "spawning mop" by covering some cork in java moss to give them somewhere else to hide. Brine shirmp are being hatched, in the mean time giving them powdered flake food.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! Isn't it exciting?


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

it is! i was literally bouncing up and down, freaked my parents out  i saw 3 earlier, can only find one at a time now. hope they're all ok. how fast do platy fry grow?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ah the wonders of aquariums!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I remeber the first time I saw fry, I felt the same way; it's amazing feeling of accomplishment! Don't worry, soon you're going to want to get rid of the platy for over-breeding.. :wink:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Guppy frys were my first experience. I remember one time when a mother gave birth to a baby, and he was just coming out of the womb. As soon as he starts falling lower a nearby glowlite dashed through and snatched him. Mm-Mm-Mm-Mm-Mm. Toasty! It was Nature doing her work.



Paul


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

hehe not really Raul, the palties are for food purposes! They live with my 2 African clawed frogs, who find them quite delicious


----------

